
Leaks Reveal US Military Use of IMF, World Bank as “Unconventional” Weapons - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.mintpressnews.com/leaked-wikileaks-doc-reveals-how-us-military-uses-of-imf-world-bank-as-unconventional-weapons/254708/
======
yasp
Maybe add the Federal Reserve and the Bank of England to this list [0]

[0] [https://www.businessinsider.com/venezuela-gold-reserves-
froz...](https://www.businessinsider.com/venezuela-gold-reserves-frozen-by-
bank-of-englandf-2019-2)

------
endofcapital
So access to (large amounts of) capital becomes a highly politicized, US-
centric proposition. Imagine if you could control the backbone of a global
information network and access to capital in the 21st century.

Better than aircraft carriers.

------
gabythenerd
This doesn't mention at any point how Venezuela is very much in debt to
Chinese banks because of the current corrupted regime [0]. Opposition in
Venezuela asked for the accounts to be frozen.

[0] [https://www.cnbc.com/2019/02/07/venezuela-china-and-
russia-o...](https://www.cnbc.com/2019/02/07/venezuela-china-and-russia-owed-
debts-as-presidential-fight-rages.html)

------
dade_
The article jumps into Venezuela, but that is after the fact. Maduro invited
Russia and China into the Americas and has received a prompt and harsh lesson
on the Monroe Doctrine.

------
appleflaxen
Out. Leaks like this certainly hurt the perception of the IMF and World Bank
around the world.

~~~
NeedMoreTea
More than their neutering during formation or the end of Bretton Woods?

------
yosito
WikiLeaks sure does seem like they've got an agenda.

------
zozbot123
> Leaks Reveal Random Musings From Some Guy In Army-SOF Who Doesn't Even Know
> What The IMF And World Bank Are About, But Somehow Thinks They Might Be Used
> As "Unconventional Weapons".

FTFY.

------
arminiusreturns
John Perkins right again!

------
vectorEQ
throwing money at a problem :'D

------
hopler
"Economics is war by other means."

